# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

LOL no not at all.


----------



## Mb2012

I could


----------



## mommie2be

I could. I actually painted mine at 39+3. So they'd look nice when he was born. :haha: 
I didn't think I was that big but now that I look back... HOLY HECK. I looked like a walking planet.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Last time I had no problem and so far no problem yet just get a bit out of breath because shes right by my ribs all the time.


----------



## Burchy

I could...but it was very uncomfortable and difficult. But it was only that was from like 36-39 weeks.


----------



## Harli

I could, yes.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep, I painted my toe nails around 39 weeks. x


----------



## Bexxx

Yep. I painted my toenails blue a couple of hours before labour started at 41w


----------



## daydreamerx

Yep I painted my toe nails at 41 weeks, however it was a challenge! as was putting on tights/socks:haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I can touch them, if i sit downand bend my leg to me. 

With hollie i could but i do remember one day we had just moved to our new placecnd te bed wasnt up just a natress on the floor and i found it very difficult to get my undies on, had to call on the OH to help out.


----------



## shelx

I never had a problem with putting socks or shoes on


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yep I could. I paint my toe nails all the time and I for sure put socks on throughout the whole pregnancy, even the end.


----------



## wishuwerehere

No way! My OH had to tie my shoelaces for me :haha: and my bump was teeny....


----------



## lauram_92

I could, it wasn't comfortable but it wasn't like I couldn't physically do it. I would bend my knee so my feet were closer without having to bend..


----------



## lizardbreath

Sure could both times. I painted my toes the night before Katherine was born. And she was born at 40+3. I could also with jaymee i did them at 39 weeks and she was born at 39+6.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: I was okay if I did weird manovers (sp?) to put them on. Right at the end I definately started to struggle though. Particularly with Logan as I had mild SPD, OH had to help me a bit more with things like that. I did have HUGE bumps at the end though, least I think so! (See pics!)

First picture: Robyn (first) at 41w+1 (3 days before giving birth)
Second picture (spotty top): Logan at 39w (7 days before giving birth)
 



Attached Files:







183.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 19









Photo0168.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jellyt

I am 5ft1 and Evelyn was 8lb 6oz. I have a tiny UK size 4/6 frame so I had a huge baby house in the middle haha. I could put my shoes and socks on because I remember doing it in labour to go to the hospital but i'm not sure if I could touch my toes. It's not exactly far to my toes for me haha so probably but I never painted my toe nails or anything so I don't know!


----------



## KiansMummy

I gave birth at 35 weeks lol.. so cant answer this question but i could at 35 weeks hahahxx


----------



## x__amour

I could. I usually just had OH help though as it strained my back.


----------



## first_time_ma

i could barely reach to put on my shoes and socks at 38 weeks with my first, it could be done but i didn't like doing it because it was uncomfortable. and this time im 28 weeks and can reach about as well as i could at 38 weeks.:haha:


----------



## 17thy

Yes I painted my toenails green for Emerald's birth the night before she was induced.


----------



## jemmie1994

yep if i sat down to do it


----------



## snowfia

Yeah but it was uncomfy


----------



## 10.11.12

Yep, I took prenatal yoga and I remember hating the woman for making me do toe touches. It was possible but difficult.


----------



## leoniebabey

i honestly can't remember


----------



## veganmama

i could touch my toes


----------



## Natasha2605

Lol, NO! God I couldn't even SEE my toes , never mind touch em without it being a massive struggle!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope


----------



## JadeBaby75

I don't think I could!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emma was born at thirty five weeks, so yes I could. I didnt get to terribly big or uncomfortable!
First picture was at around 28 weeks.
Second picture at 32 weeks.
and the third the day before she was born.
 



Attached Files:







belly bumpers.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 13









29130_126233447395102_100000253426293_254562_5135860_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9









149825_170853016266478_100000253426293_520910_5486642_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I could, had purple toes when I gave birth :haha: 

I had a teeny bump though! xx


----------



## Rhio92

Yep, easily. My bump was pretty similar to your, Daphne! Connor was right up in my lungs though so I got really short of breath instead :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

No I couldn't do anything, I was stuffed full of babies and couldn't even walk haha!! :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ :haha: You sure were. Couldn't imagine having TWO fidgit bums inside me!! I was big enough with one thanks!


----------



## xgem27x

Well I'm so tiny anyway, and my bump was really small too, but it was SOLID haha, I can't begin to imagine how squashed in they must of been haha! xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I always wondered if twins move less - i don't see how there could be any space for them to wriggle about!

Issy used to lie like a frog so i'd have one knee on each side of my tummy :haha: she was very awkward!


----------



## lucy_x

yes, i was huge and could still touch them & get my toes to my mouth :)


----------



## xgem27x

They don't wriggle so much, but they kick frequently, and when they do it pushes the bump out so far it would make my stretch marks bleed pretty much instantly, I always imagined a foot just bursting through haha!! xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Your stretch marks bled?? :shock:


----------



## Hotbump

I could.


----------



## xgem27x

wishuwerehere said:


> Your stretch marks bled?? :shock:

Yeah, my bump grew so rapidly because there was 2 growing in there so it grew double the usual rate, when the twins would kick on a patch where there were lots of stretch marks, it would literally just rip and tear right there... anyways, wont gore people out anymore haha! xx


----------



## Kaisma

Yep, I could


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nope :D

Big ol' bump.


----------



## youngmummy94

Definately not! I had a HUGE bump.


----------



## we can't wait

Yes. I could still paint my toes, shave my legs, put on my own socks/shoes, etc. It wasn't the most comfortable thing In the world, but I could still do it right up to when I gave birth at 38+4.

ETA: and my bump was huge! She sat extremely low through my whole pregnancy. Maybe that helped with my flexibility? Not sure.


----------



## cabbagebaby

no i had the lift my legs up and around lol ive never be able to touch my toes anyway


----------



## 10.11.12

xgem27x said:



> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Your stretch marks bled?? :shock:
> 
> Yeah, my bump grew so rapidly because there was 2 growing in there so it grew double the usual rate, when the twins would kick on a patch where there were lots of stretch marks, it would literally just rip and tear right there... anyways, wont gore people out anymore haha! xxClick to expand...

:shock: that's like something out of a horror movie (no offense!)


----------



## AriannasMama

Sort of, lol. I painted my toes a few days before she was born but I didn't do too good :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

xgem27x said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Your stretch marks bled?? :shock:
> 
> Yeah, my bump grew so rapidly because there was 2 growing in there so it grew double the usual rate, when the twins would kick on a patch where there were lots of stretch marks, it would literally just rip and tear right there... anyways, wont gore people out anymore haha! xxClick to expand...

:shock: Ouch!


----------



## vhal_x

I could - all the way up to 40w+5d (when I went into labour) and even though it was mildly uncomfortable, I could do it with ease xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i can remember having to sit on the stairs and get my nan to fasten my sandals but they had awkward side buckels which i just couldnt reach lol!


----------



## Kgeier

I painted my toe nails my whole pregnancy up until I gave birth. It's kind of an obsession of mine x: They have to always be perfect! Lol


----------



## 060509.x

Yeah sorta, I only got to 39+2 before she come along! I was measuring behind all through my pregnancy though.


----------



## Shanelley

Nope, had to bend down like a sumo wrestler. I ripped so many pairs of pyjama pants it wasnt funny lol!!


----------



## ClairAye

Hell no! I was measuring 42 weeks at full term! :wacko: I couldn't even bend down to pick something up off the coffee table :dohh:


----------



## MumToBe2012

I could but my bump wasn't big


----------



## holly2234

I could but it was uncomfortable so i couldnt bend down like that for long.


----------



## Crumbsx

I could touch my toes etc full term. Even upto the day I gave birth (10 days late) I had a relatively small bump though  I'm glad I didn't notice any difference and my toes still got retail therapy though :p I can't paint my fingernails without painting my toenails!x


----------



## lhancock90

Toes? What are those? I vaguely remember..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I couldnt haha, my bump was three times bigger than yours and my baby was 9lbs 6oz! Couldnt even put my socks on sitting down, had to get my partner to do it! x


----------



## ohgoshdanii

Lol around the time i turned 8 m to the day i delivered oh helped me with socks and shoes c:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I'm 36 weeks and I can't bend at all


----------



## Beccaxo

*I couldn't, my bump was low & was all water was too painful to bend down all the time so got my OH to put my socks on & paint my nails *​


----------



## MrsEngland

Yup I painted my toes a few days before I had her.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Beccaxo said:


> *I couldn't, my bump was low & was all water was too painful to bend down all the time so got my OH to put my socks on & paint my nails *​

Your lucky! i asked my OH to paint my toe nails because i couldnt reach and he wouldnt go near them! apparently they stink all the time lol :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Yep I could! Hands flat on the floor! Lol. I do have incredibly short legs though! X


----------



## JHsmom

NO! My guy had to help me the last couple weeks because I was huge. He finally made an appearance at 41w1d


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Lol No!! 

OH had to do my socks and shoes!


----------

